# Changing a table saw blade



## Backsight (Aug 10, 2007)

Probably silly question....I was given an older Craftsman table saw. The blade is spent. I went to take it off the other day and ran into a problem. When I try to turn the nut the shaft spins. I was looking for a way to put a wrench on the shaft or maybe a lever or button to hold down to keep it from spinning as I loosen the nut. Didn't see anything. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Holding the blade might work. That is the way a lot of older ones did it.


----------



## Backsight (Aug 10, 2007)

*Did that.*

I put a screwdriver through the little hole on the blade so it wouldn't spin as I tried to turn the nut. So, the blade stood still and turning the nut makes the shaft spin. Any other thoughts?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Set the saw on a piece of wood also, then put a bit of sideways pressure on the blade so it can bind the shaft.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Hold the blade, *left hand threads.*


----------



## Backsight (Aug 10, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Tinner666, I will try that.
Mickey - The blade is being held in place as I apply pressure to the nut. In either direction the  shaft spins with the nut....driving me crazy....maybe I should try my sledge hammer:laughing:


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

Pneumatic Impact wrench worked for me on a particularly old stubborn table saw.

Also is there a slot in the end of the shaft (opposite end of shaft than the blade) you can put a large screwdriver blade into?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I hope you have it unplugged?

You can never be too safe!


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

I vote impact wrench.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I vote a 14 lbder and a trip to the tool store.


----------



## Catoctin Timber (Oct 2, 2007)

A little WD-40 or some other penetrant oil probably wouldnt hurt either.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

look behind the blade and see if there are two flats on the arbor. Some of the older saws use a proprietary two wrench set for changing blades..


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I've got two old Craftsman saws and both of them are two wrench deals.
Is it possible that someone put a diamond arbor blade on there? 
Either way, you need some way to get a grip on your arbor.
(Never thought I'd say that to another guy!):laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Backsight (Aug 10, 2007)

*Thanks Guys!!*

There was a little over an inch of shaft on the side of the blade away from the motor. I ended up putting two nuts on that and tightening them to each other. Then put a wrench on that inside nut and a wrench on the nut was trying to remove. Pulled opposite directions and she came loose for me.arty:
Victory was mine........Drank 3 beers...had a cigar
Actually, the beer and cigar was going to happen even if I failed.


----------

